# Bowmaker Jimmy Taylor; has passed away



## Jake Allen (May 31, 2012)

His Obit:

_Jimmy Randolph Taylor, 51, Russellville, Alabama passed away May 27, 2012 at his home. He was a member of the Historical Nature American Choctaw Tribe and the Church of Christ. Survivors include son, Mark Taylor; father, James Taylor; sister, Debra Handley. He was preceded in death by mother, Sue Loyd; grandparents, Ruby and Allen Dickens. A graveside service will be Saturday, June 2, 2012, 2 p.m., at Old Brick Cemetery in Ford City. Pinkard Funeral Home assisted the family. _



A colorful character he was. I first met him 2008, on a hot August afternoon at a flea market in Carrollton, Ga. He had two tables full of bows, and about 300 more in the back of a truck. 
He took a minute to use those claws he had on the end
of his arms, to show me how to twist a bow string from a wad of artificial sinew. 

Last I saw him was at the Pow Wow last August in Rome.
He was full of tales about the tornados last spring in Alabama, and how everyone was helping put things back together over there.
Tomi and I bought 4 kid's bows from him. I haggled the price, and told him the plan was to get these shooting, and give them away, and I would make the strings for them.
He sold us 4 bows for the price of two. Can't beat that.

He ask if he could help with the TBG Youth Trailer some last fall. Of course, I said, it will be an honor. I gave him my phone number, but never heard back.
He also attended at least one shoot at NGT that I know of; August 2009.
He did not shoot the course but once, but did hang around and eat watermelon.

God Speed Jimmy Taylor; and God Bless your family, and friends, and ease the grief during this time.


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2012)

Sad news.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 31, 2012)

God rest his soul and give his family grace to survive him.........
Sorry to hear of this........


----------



## sawtooth (May 31, 2012)

yep, sad news. So young too. What happened to him?


----------



## Al33 (May 31, 2012)

Hate to learn of this. Jimmy was a character in the first degree and you couldn't help but to like him. I met him about 20 years ago at a friends place near Summerville where my friend hosted a Pow Wow. I bought an Osage stave from him to try my hand at making a bow and he told me in no uncertain terms it would break when I pulled it back the first time and he was right. Nothing wrong with the stave, he just knew I would fail with my first attempt doing it without guidance.

No telling how many thousands of bows he made and how many kids were introduced to archery shooting one of them. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 31, 2012)

We still have those unfinished bows in the basement. I think we need to work on them, when we have a chance and put "in memory" on them when we do..........


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 3, 2012)

I shot with him at Sapp Creek 2 years ago. He was shooting a bow he had made from a old airplane prop. Fine man he was and a fine shot to. Prays for His Family.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr Taylor sold me one of his bows when I got back into shooting traditional more than a few years ago. That bow was traded on an upgrade for me last year. I bet if it's been treated well it's still a shooter. He also provided my boys first bow, more than 10 years ago, it's still on his rack today and it's still a shooter. Thanks Mr Taylor. Rest in Peace


----------



## TGbow (Jun 3, 2012)

Hate to hear that. God comfort his family in this hard time.


----------

